# Hello from Sheetrock Tools



## SheetrockTools (Aug 27, 2009)

On behalf of the entire team here at Sheetrock Tools and USG, I would like to say hello to everyone. We have designed a line of hand tools with professional drywall installers and finishers in mind. You can have a look at them at www.sheetrocktools.com. We would love to hear any feedback on what you think about how the tools perform on the job. We are here to assist with anything, anytime.

Thanks!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tread softly...*

Be careful El Segundo,
The guys here aren't too fond of sales people. Be sure to add value to the site in technical ways. 
I was told that USG heard about our paddle evaluations. 
We have a head to head comparison coming up between our new paddle and your solid 4 spoke. I shipped ours out yesterday. It should be fun to see how the competition goes. Several of our new products will compete with some of the tools you have on your site so I look forward to some friendly competition.
Best regards,
Rick

*Kind of a "David and Goliath" thang huh?*


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I look forward to seeing your input!


----------



## SheetrockTools (Aug 27, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Be careful El Segundo,
> The guys here aren't too fond of sales people. Be sure to add value to the site in technical ways.
> I was told that USG heard about our paddle evaluations.
> We have a head to head comparison coming up between our new paddle and your solid 4 spoke. I shipped ours out yesterday. It should be fun to see how the competition goes. Several of our new products will compete with some of the tools you have on your site so I look forward to some friendly competition.
> ...


Hey Rick, Thanks for the note. Like you, we are here to contribute and be of assistance. Hope your tools get a good response in the marketplace.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SheetrockTools said:


> On behalf of the entire team here at Sheetrock Tools and USG, I would like to say hello to everyone. We have designed a line of hand tools with professional drywall installers and finishers in mind. You can have a look at them at www.sheetrocktools.com. We would love to hear any feedback on what you think about how the tools perform on the job. We are here to assist with anything, anytime.
> 
> Thanks!


I think the sheetrock knives are top notch, here's an idea for you...make the head of the handles so that you can unscrew them (like a dummy cap) and screw on a painters type extension handle, a 12" knife on an extension is a great way to whip around a job to scrape the nibs and ridges off between coats, or to wipe down between boxed coats on ceilings (if thats the way you want to do it), or even scrape mud off the floor, I had to make my own and I use it all the time. 
The mixer is probably the fastest way I've ever emptied a bucket of water, good for mixing full buckets of mud but make sure you've got something like a big block chev to drive it.
Now that I greased you up:whistling2: how about sending us some Sheetrock/USG advertising stickers to stick on my work truck, or even include some with each shipment for our suppliers to hand out, your tools and compounds are becoming increasingly popular over here in New Zealand, I'm sold on the black lid a/p, keep up the good work :thumbup:.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Green lid blue lid still the best. Tools are ergonomic and easier to use for longer periods of time. Keep up the good work USG.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Saw your knives awhile back at the rare supply house grand opening. The interchangeable blade idea, now that is really stupid. Durasoft handles rule.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the six inch handle and blade. I really like how solid the handle is on the six. Best one out there for setting a burr or nail. But I don't like the feel of the ten and twelve. Just doesn't fit my hand, I guess. Haven't given it enough time to get used to it. Just didn't like it right out of the package. The mixer is fast on bucket mud, but don't like it at all for mixing texture. Won't mix all the powder in.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Mixing powders.*

We're hearing about powders with our paddle too.

Don't know if you've tried, but if you start heavy with the powdered mud and thin it down after you have a thick(er) slurry, it will usually take care of the small lump problem. 

Rick


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You are right... I like the look of your mixer for a few reasons. One is it is not metal in the bucket. Won't cut the bucket. Good thinking, although I am sure your material is a bit pricey to use. But as a contractor, I am not usually held back by price. If it works better, I forget the price. I'd rather pay more.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Sheetrock mixer doesn't do very good at taking the powder out of the middle-bottom of the bucket. It does great after it is mixed. Also it is a bit aggressive for texture while thinning down enough to spray. But it is fantastic for mixing mud for taping-skim.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I havent used the tools yet. But I love the mud.. The geen lid is the best and love the purple for coating.. Keep up the great work on the mud..:thumbup:


----------



## SheetrockTools (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Kiwiman, We can always use longer arms -great idea for the extention knife. Also, have you seen our video on YouTube of the mud mixer in action? Have a look here: 



 I will see what I can do about the sticker request.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a great video! The variable speed drill really helps with "mud throwing" issues.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Play nice boys ........ :jester:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

My apologies...must have came out wrong.
Just meant the variable drill helps.

I sent SheetrockTools a PM a few days ago saying I thought his earlier response (wishing us luck in the market) was very "class act."

I didn't mean any disrespect.

I'll stay off the thread.

Rick


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

SheetrockTools said:


> Hey Kiwiman, We can always use longer arms -great idea for the extention knife. Also, have you seen our video on YouTube of the mud mixer in action? Have a look here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKNQdFUADr0 I will see what I can do about the sticker request.


I will say this much about the Sheetrock mixer... I have never had the guts to mix the mud IN the box! Wow, I have always dumped it into a bucket before sticking my mixer in it. I would have guessed it would pull the bag in...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

rhardman said:


> That's a great video! The variable speed drill really helps with "mud throwing" issues.


 C'mon Rick...it's your turn to put up a video...A competition maybe
My Dewalts got one of those b*stard variable triggers...not a smooth starter at all.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

See "Mixing Paddle" thread Kiwiman. This is the SheetrockTools playground.
Rick


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

My Sheetrock mixer spends most of it's days on the shelf in the shop... Poor thing. I don't like carrying two around. One for mud and one for texture.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Plaster question...*

Sheetrock Tools,

I've been contacted by a guy that got popped for changing an interior wall of his office building. Since he didn't have a permit the city wants him to install another layer of rock (for a total of 2) on the lid to provide a 2 hour fire rating.

It's a wood structure and I'm wondering if a base coat (over his existing ceiling) of your STRUCTO-BASE® Gypsum Plaster with a skim and texture coat of Imperial Finish will do it?

I've been all through your Product # SA 920 STRUCTO-BASE brochure and on page 8 it talks about a 1 and 2 hour available rating. However, I can't find any better specifics.









Can you help me with the appropriate documentation that we can submit to the city which would support applying plaster to attain the 2 hour rating?

This is an office that has to be used during the day so they would really prefer plaster to moving everything out to (safely) hang the board.

Thanks,

Rick

_UPDATE: SEPT. 9_
_Will you be able to provide the documentation? If so, when can I expect it? _
_If not, please tell me right away. _

_The owner of the building has to make a decision soon. Another option is a new sprinkler system which the city is pushing hard for._

_Your help would be very appreciated..._
_RH_

_UPDATE: Sept. 11_
_Are you monitoring your thread?_
_I have a chance to make $4000.00 for 3 days work and right now it's dependant on that documentation. If you can't suppy it please say so. Or at least tell me of another supplier that might be able to help._
_Thanks,_
_RH_


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey is it true that in the past there has been thousands of bags of defective durabond sold in the market? I have heard stories from older drywallers that there was a wrong mixture in the batches that caused alot of fish eyes and other rumors.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've sure had 90 min. set in 20 and had plenty of 20 set in 90...That probably isn't called defective...


----------



## SheetrockTools (Aug 27, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Sheetrock Tools,
> 
> I've been contacted by a guy that got popped for changing an interior wall of his office building. Since he didn't have a permit the city wants him to install another layer of rock (for a total of 2) on the lid to provide a 2 hour fire rating.
> 
> ...


Hello Rick,

I posted a private message to try and get some additional information from you so I can help you get in contact with the correct person.

My expertise is dedicated to the Sheetrock Tools line, but appreciate all of the other questions and feedback. 

Thanks again and I will continue to offer any help I can.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you Sir, if I can get this side job I'll buy you dinner at your favorite restaurant!
Rick


----------



## Onlinedrywall sales (Sep 15, 2009)

Sheetrock brand tools are great we carry them on our web site and they sell great and the customer feed back on them are great. The paddle is amazing. Its worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Fire rated ceiling...Update*

Sheetrock Tools,

Thank you for the PM, your counterpart did call (a total of 3 different times) with a variety of suggestions for my situation. It doesn't appear that 2 layers of rock with a coat of plaster will provide the fire barrier the customer needs. The information I received will give me other options to suggest to the potential customer.

Very impressed with your and the other back up support provided!

Rick


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Onlinedrywall sales said:


> Sheetrock brand tools are great we carry them on our web site and they sell great and the customer feed back on them are great. The paddle is amazing. Its worth the few extra bucks.


Their six inch knives are great. I don't agree on the mixer. Leaves unmixed mud in the center. I don't like the ten and twelve inch knives, either. They aren't made very great. Fold over a piece of metal to attach to the handle.?? And weird shape handle. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey guys first post!!
USG/sheetrock....ok
Knives----- pretty bulky knives great feel and alright blade but very uncomfortable when being held with fingers while using another knife(handle too thick)

Mixer------ Mixes mud super fast and when mixing texture its great. 45 bucks??? pretty pricey. Mixing finishing mud no good because it cannot be left in bucket with finish pump because its too big and doesnt have enough room to stir up the mud while boxing,taping, angling etc. so basically for me its single purpose (too expensive for that)

+3----- after all these years still not getting better. when it was first out pure fluffy cool whip, after all these years its still just as fluffy, just doesnt pock out and shrink as much. still the softest mud out there and dont even think about using it on a smooth-wall. but, sometimes its the only thing at lowes or HD.

As far as a lot of other SR/USG products they are great. Ranging from rock itself to tapes. Just like any other product in the trades some things are the best since sliced bread and some need to be pulled off of the shelves. 
Great to find this site, hopefully you guys will be seeing more of me thx,


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Better stated than the way I first wrote it...*

I saw today that USG is giving Sheetrock taping knives and pans away in the U.K. to drywall guys. They're offering the full line of Stainless blades. Obviously a promotional thing. 

We're finding that by providing prototypes here on DWT, it's opening doors over there. The interaction I had with "sheetrock tools" earlier in this thread really impressed me. They are top quality guys.

I don't know if they would offer free knives here (on DWT) for guy's that are curious, but if they are reading this I would certainly recommend it.

It's a great way to build local relationships and can't help but increase their PR and mud sales... where USG makes their real money. :thumbsup:

Rick


----------

